# Currie Line's "SS Shetland"



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

I was on the "Shetland" from early January till November 1958 we were on the Baltic run doing about one trip every 4/5 weeks and nearly always to Finland but occasionaly Denmark on the way there ...... I,ve been looking for a photo of her but can only find her as the "Zealand " so I assume that she was renamed prior to 58 or then again it could have been after I had been aboard anybody throw some light on this ???? I am in no doubt what so ever that these were the same ship and this is the ONLY place to get the right answer ..... maybe even a photo from somebody ... thanks lads(Thumb)


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Have a look at link below and scroll through there are about 5 photographs, may be the one you seek
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships Sa/slides/Shetland-01.html
Ray


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

have already checked that site thanks there are several pics of the Zealand which is /was the Shetland ta !!


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Checked Miramar Ship Index, no British flag vessel of that name shown for 1958, only Danish tanker Shetland which was renamed Lagos Superior in 62. This site - http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/leith.htm - unfortunately is sparse on details, however you will note Zealand (3) was renamed Shetland (2) in 1954 and in 59 sold to Brazil and renamed Curitiba. Bit of a mystery here as Miramar is usually reliable for my use.


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

1943, 1924grt

Ailsa, Troon (445) as ZEALAND for Currie Line, Leith

1954 renamed SHETLAND

1959 CURITIBA, Brazil

Deleted LR 1992 (from LCI in 3/1974)

I have just posted a photo of her as SHETLAND in the Gallery - Cargo Ships section


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Riversea .......thanks for the info but the photo you posted was the older "Shetland" I checked my Dis Book and the Off No was 167037 and on the mirimar reg that No is the Zealand so obviously she was renamed prior to 1958 anyway not to worry Backsplice


----------



## david mcfarlane (Feb 19, 2014)

I was. On Grangmouth pool in 1954 and sailed on Shetland then.If I remember it was her first trip as Shetland, after being changed from coal burning to oil.I think she was Zealand prior to this.But sorry I have no photos.


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

I paid off Zealand 05-05-58,Captain Sinclair was the Master.
Definateley a mix up regarding her name.


----------

